# WMMA Legends Sig



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hey peeps!

I'm looking for a sig featuring Roxanne Modafferi, Shayna Baszler, Tara La Rosa, and Julie Kedzie. Preferrably face-on shots, in the order L to R that I wrote them in above.

No particular shots in mind, but good ones obviously lol, and 'Cupcake' to be somewhere on the sig...

...anyone wanna give it a go?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No one wants to take this on?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

What next. You wanna write cupcake on my lunch box? Oh God. You're So damn needy


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> No one?


its impossible to get dem sigs here anymore, i think I made a request months ago that no one ever looked at.


----------

